# Can a CW-80 Power a G Layout?



## Hank Rearden (Dec 30, 2014)

I was testing my new CW-80 on the neighbors layout and the train ran very erratically. It would do weird things when you hit the buttons, the bell button actually reversed the train.

After looking it looks like he's powering up using DC power from his Sound & Power 7000.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, since he may be running DC on the G-scale layout, that would be a no most likely.  We'd have to know the specific model of engine he has.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, I'm surprised you even got it to run. The CW-80 is an AC transformer isn't it? And G scale is usually DC. An AC motor can be run with DC, but not the other way around. I'm not sure why the bell would make it reverse though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The whistle and bell imparts a DC bias on the track, the bell is the reverse polarity of the whistle.


----------

